# My new Red Phased Beardie



## Chrisreptile (May 13, 2007)

well here he/she is i got him/her this morning and he/she is already eating.


----------



## Twiggz (May 13, 2007)

Very nice Chris-where did you get it from?


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 13, 2007)

i got it from bunarong aquarium in frankston


----------



## bylo (May 13, 2007)

He /he is showing some nice colour already ,very nice


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 13, 2007)

bylo said:


> He /he is showing some nice colour already ,very nice



thanks, the parents are blood red, so (it) will hopefully turn out like them.


----------



## MrSpike (May 13, 2007)

Who bred him?


----------



## herpie boy (May 13, 2007)

nice beardie mate. i get 3 red phase and 2 orange phase in two weeks. cant wait


----------



## JasonL (May 14, 2007)

I don't bother with red dragons for one main reason, I'm colour blind and they all look brown!


----------



## Chris1 (May 14, 2007)

JasonL said:


> I don't bother with red dragons for one main reason, I'm colour blind and they all look brown!



haha, youre funny,.. 

gorgeous baby,..i love beardys,...!!


----------



## JasonL (May 14, 2007)

I can see the orange ones much better, and if I can see colour, it's a stunning animal!


----------



## DiamondAsh (May 14, 2007)

Chrisreptile said:


> i got it from bunarong aquarium in frankston



* !! I bet I was looking at that one yesterday !! (And wishing I had the enclosure for a couple)  *


----------



## reece89 (May 14, 2007)

nice colours and nice beardy


----------



## younge (May 14, 2007)

Nice colors and pattern Chris.

Any idea how old it is?


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 14, 2007)

DiamondAsh said:


> * !! I bet I was looking at that one yesterday !! (And wishing I had the enclosure for a couple)  *



yeh probably, i wanted to get one of the orange ones too but didnt have the cash.lol



younge said:


> Nice colors and pattern Chris.
> 
> Any idea how old it is?


i think about 2 months, they were kept outside in S.A


----------



## dmx69errulz (May 15, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Kate_12 (May 15, 2007)

Awesome shots of your Beardie 

Everyone on here takes photo's like photographers!

I'm lucky to get a half decent photo of Lestat where it isn't blurred or he isn't head butting the camera.


----------



## cyclamen (May 15, 2007)

Kate_12 said:


> Awesome shots of your Beardie
> 
> Everyone on here takes photo's like photographers!
> 
> I'm lucky to get a half decent photo of Lestat where it isn't blurred or he isn't head butting the camera.



nah, we just all have decent cameras.  so its the cameras that are good..not us . lol


----------



## Rocket (May 15, 2007)

Very nice beardie Chris!!!

I hope you werent overcharged for him/her. Blood Red parents ey... hope your little comes up nice then.


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 15, 2007)

Kate_12 said:


> Awesome shots of your Beardie
> 
> Everyone on here takes photo's like photographers!
> 
> I'm lucky to get a half decent photo of Lestat where it isn't blurred or he isn't head butting the camera.



thanks, i didnt think that they were that good. they looked so much better on the camera.




Rocket said:


> Very nice beardie Chris!!!
> 
> I hope you werent overcharged for him/her. Blood Red parents ey... hope your little comes up nice then.



thanks, i dont think i was ripped off. yeh HE ( i sexed him my self) should turn out great


----------



## MrSpike (May 15, 2007)

I take it you got him from Rick. Great guy, you won't be disappointed with his animals, I have some myself.

Kane


----------



## Chrisreptile (May 16, 2007)

MrSpike said:


> I take it you got him from Rick. Great guy, you won't be disappointed with his animals, I have some myself.
> 
> Kane



kool, are yours adult? how have they turned out??


----------

